

How I Stopped Being a Founder - jolie311
http://antonioevans.com/how-i-stopped-being-a-founder/

======
marek12886
I've used Myles' FollowGen tool and I have to say that it's awesome even
though the site is broken half the time. Funnily, it didn't really bother me.
Reading about his whole philosophy behind this now, puts it all into context.
What I cared about was whether it did what it was supposed to, even if the
bells and whistles malfunction from time to time.

I think what an entrepreneur is best at, and what makes him or her a true
entrepreneur, is carving out your own path and creating value for somebody
(who is willing to pay for it in return). Myles is succeeding in both. tip of
the hat to you sir.

